# Am I feeding too much?



## bncromer (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my little Rose at 5 weeks of age. Started her immediately on Wellness kitten food. Before she was eating Blue Buffalo kitten food. She'll be 8 weeks old tomorrow. She hasn't learned how to use her wheel yet. I'm trying to litter train her, and she'll climb in the box, but she won't poop in it - only where she sleeps and A LOT where she sleeps. Like, she poops way more than my 2 year old hedgie does and has ever done. I give her anywhere between 35-40 kibbles per night, soaking them in water. She eats all of it every night. Am I feeding too much? What is causing her to poop SO much?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She should always have food available. Keep adding more every night until there are a few pieces left when you feed her the next time. Have you tried giving her dry kibble? Most baby hedgehogs don't need their food softened. 

Baby hedgehogs poop a lot more than adults. Its completely normal and will slow down as she gets older.


----------



## bncromer (Oct 7, 2013)

She's growing like a sprout, so I don't think it's an issue of starving her or anything. I've had Elena, my 2 year old, ever since she was 8 weeks old and I don't remember her growing as fast as her. Granted, she was sick, so maybe that explains it. Okay, she's already started chowing down on her softened food tonight, so I'll leave her be. But tomorrow I'll give her dry food and see how it goes. I just didn't wanna give her TOO much since she's not yet running on her wheel, ya know? But I'll do what you advised. By the way, I've been putting what I can of her poop into her litter box. Am I doing what I can, or is there something else I can do to help her see that she should be pooping in the litter box? She's going through her sleeping blankets FAST with the way she's pooping in her bed lol.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never bothered litter training any of my hedgehogs so I can't help you there. Most hedgehogs won't over eat so they should be free fed. I would offer her both softened and dry kibble to start so its an easier switch for her.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I don't think nikki was suggesting you were starving her. But hedgehogs really don't tend to overeat, so there's really no need to restrict the amount of food offered. The only reason "enough so that a little is leftover" is suggested is to reduce waste. Who wants to fill a bowl with 50-60 grams of food and then throw out 30-40 untouched grams every day? If a hedgie is overweight, it's not usually because they're overeating. Instead, it's because the fat percentage is too high in the food. _That's_ what you adjust _if_ weight becomes an issue.

Hedgehog babies are like human babies. They sleep a lot, they poop a lot, and they poop whenever and wherever they need to. Some hedgies do catch on to the litter training. Others never do. The only trick I know is the one you're already using.

Have you tried showing her how to use the wheel? I taught Fitzgerald by placing him on it and slowly turning it. Evidence showed that he caught on that night, but it takes a little longer with some hedgies. Also make sure the angle is right for her, that she can get up on it, that it's spinning properly, that it's not wobbling so much that she can't compensate, etc. Any of those things could be keeping her from wheeling. It's also possible that she is wheeling and just not eliminating on the wheel. It's not common, but I have heard of hedgehogs eliminating before they wheel and, therefore, not having to do so when they're on the wheel. In that case, the only evidence would be distance tracked on an odometer or noise.


----------



## bncromer (Oct 7, 2013)

Will try to mix soft, dry kibble. Thank you, Nikki.

I've tried putting her on the wheel and slowly spinning it, but she won't put in any effort herself lol. I'm using a standard wheel now. I have a flying saucer wheel as well, but I haven't put it in her cage yet because I've heard mixed opinions about them.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry if you thought I was trying to say you were starving her, honest I wasn't!


----------

